# Current Kakashi vs Sakura



## joshhookway (Sep 4, 2014)

Location: sannin battlefield
Knowledge: manga
restrictions: Sakura is Sakura before the Juubi fight
Distance: 40m


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakashi should objectively win w/ raw combat skill.
his panel time, plot relevance & armor factor rivals that of Sakuras already


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2014)

This Kakashi is pretty featless character don't you think?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ctJ9jZ-_fFc[/YOUTUBE]

too bad his glory did not last long.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2014)

Kakashi is too smart for Sakura. He's more skilled in every category other than power and stamina. But now that the sharingan isn't draining his stamina, I'd wager he's at least on par with Sakura's now. 

It doesn't help that Sakura hasn't been present in most of Kakashi's part 2 fights. She won't know about a lot of his tactics and abilities (which is still relevant considering he didn't even have these recent powers in most of those fights anyway).

Kakashi has too much experience for Sakura to overcome right now. She has raw power and an amazing healing factor. But that won't stop Kakashi from outsmarting her and landing a critical blow.


----------



## crisler (Sep 5, 2014)

Even without sharingan kakashi wins comfortably...unless you mean "someone who's so exhausted that he can't even stand still and is leaning on someone" by current kakashi...


----------



## Ruse (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm could go either way  

They're more or less on the same level now


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Sep 5, 2014)

Sakura punches a Raiton clone and Kakashi proceeds to remove her head.


----------



## joshhookway (Sep 5, 2014)

Funny, considering most people thought Tsunade would wreck Base Kakashi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 5, 2014)

Sakura blitzes. 

You saw what she did to Kaguya.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 5, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Funny, considering most people thought Tsunade would wreck Base Kakashi.



Only hardcore Tsunadefans, but oh well they think that she could fight base Kakashi, base Itachi, SM Naruto etc. And they were wrong ofc.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2014)

Striking power: Sakura

Haxxx: Sakura

Intelligence: Kakashi

Speed: Kakashi

Plot relevance: Kakashi

I say Kakashi but it wouldn't be easy for him  to outlast Sakura once she activated her crazy regeneration haxxx and would force him to really play it smart while damaging Sakura with attacks that use little to none chakra and slowly wearing her down. One hit can end him but the dude is one of the best strategists in the manga.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 5, 2014)

This is pre-War arc Sakura though. 

To be honest I don't think Current Kakashi can beat Current Sakura, as inconsistent as the latter feats are. Kakashi can't deal with Katsuyu and he loses upperhand in Taijutsu without the Sharingan.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 5, 2014)

Kakashi's speed, intellect, reflexes and taijutsu are superior. Sakura wins in power taijutsu, not taijutsu skill. 

Honestly, Katsuya is the only reason this is even a debate. Otherwise Kakashi wins unarguably, as he can still use multiple raiton variants, and his Raiden can still cut Sakura into two pieces regardless of regeneration. He can evade Sakura's smashes into the ground and surprise her out of the smoke. 

Not that they'd ever hurt eachother like that in canon. If this is IC (it isn't stated in the matchup) then Kakashi and Sakura just have a friendly sparring match, and Sakura probably doesn't summon Katsuya.

Edit: This is also pre-juubi/war Sakura? Which means Sakura's toast.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 5, 2014)

Kakashi can't even use his chidori/Raikiri correctly without his sharingan for God's sake.
He's Asuma level or even below that now.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kakashi can't even use his chidori/Raikiri correctly without his sharingan for God's sake.
> He's Asuma level or even below that now.




Patient people. We dont know anything yet. For all we know he could be more powerful than he was before.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 5, 2014)

What the fuck is going on here? Am i missing something?

Edit: Oh, i didn't know there was another chapter .

Well, i don't know how current Kakashi would fight, but i think he needs a deadly move to kill Sakura, and considering he cannot use Chidori (Even though i bet he should be able to use it) without Sharingan and Raiden Chain is his only help here, he might not pull it off.


----------



## Marverick (Sep 6, 2014)

Sakura won this
Kakashi is shit without sharingan.
Kakashi x Iruka is much better match


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 6, 2014)

Marverick said:


> Sakura won this
> Kakashi is shit without sharingan.
> Kakashi x Iruka is much better match





Kakashi is still Jonin level even without the Sharingan. Sakura is fucking Chunin level. Get yo shit together; Kakashi gives her a Raikiri right into her flat chest in no time.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 6, 2014)

Kakashi can't use Raikiri just if his opponent is combatant, but pre-Juubi fight Sakura is just a mere woman.

He dodges her punch easily even without Sharingan and pierces her face with Raikiri.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Sep 6, 2014)

Kakashi wins.


----------



## Marverick (Sep 6, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Kakashi is still Jonin level even without the Sharingan. Sakura is fucking Chunin level. Get yo shit together; Kakashi gives her a Raikiri right into her flat chest in no time.



HAHAHA
God No.
Sakura only chuunin level?
Sakura has byakugou and all techniques from Godaime.
Sakura at least at the same level of Tsunade.
Current Sakura is Sannin/ Weak Kage level like Tsunade.


Raikiri can't do a shit to a byakugou user and kakashi still  can't even use  Raikiri correctly without sharingan


----------



## Radice (Sep 6, 2014)

If Kakashi can manipulate his Raikiri  as the same way Sasuke use his Chidori to bisects Madara. I don't see byakugou regenerate Sakura's  lower body.


But if Kakashi use his raikiri in the tradicional way he used to kill Rin.
This is really  nothing to Sakura.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 6, 2014)

Marverick said:


> HAHAHA
> God No.
> Sakura only chuunin level?
> Sakura has byakugou and all techniques from Godaime.
> ...



This isn't current Sakura though, it is pre Juubi-fight Sakura, read OP's description.

If I understood correctly, then she can't use Byakugo yet.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 7, 2014)

t0xeus said:


> This isn't current Sakura though, it is pre Juubi-fight Sakura, read OP's description.
> 
> If I understood correctly, then she can't use Byakugo yet.



Pre juubi Sakura is high Chunin/Low Jonin

Current Sakura is  Low/Mid Kage, rising to High if her solitary speed feat gets confirmed/repeated.



Pre-Juubi Sakura gets beaten because she cant use Byakugou

Current Sakura wins comfortably against a Sharinganless Kakashi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2014)

LOL. Can't believe I am saying this but Sakura probably wins

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## joshhookway (Sep 7, 2014)

FYI: Pre Juubi fight Sakura is current Sakura with a full stored chakra forehead.

Sakura knew how to use byakugo way before the Juubi fight.

Sakura gained no powerups this arc.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 7, 2014)

The only way Sakura could win againts someone is essentially they having no knowledge on her smashy smashy. Kakashi has.

And thats what the hard part has always being for him, to figure out an opponent's jutsu and weakness. Since he already has that, and he is smarter than her, more skilled than her, more experience than her, a better ninja than her, more stealthier than her, has a ton more jutsu than her, has being in a ton more fights than her, and has actually won fights one vs one without help, then it goes to him.

Sakura has yet to beat someone one vs one without knowledge or help of some kind wether I'd be Chiyo, Naruto, Kakashi, or without having to being saved or put in a perfect position to land a punch.

Sakura, even with Naruto's help, couldn't land a hit on Kakashi on the Bell's Test. Now Kakashi may not have Sharingan, but Naruto isn't here either. And that Kakashi wasn't even trying. If Kakashi goes all out on her, Sakura is done for.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 8, 2014)

Radice said:


> If Kakashi can manipulate his Raikiri  as the same way Sasuke use his Chidori to bisects Madara. I don't see byakugou regenerate Sakura's  lower body.


The problem is that it's not the same situation. Madara was being distracted at the same and Sasuke teleported to where Madara was, so you can't really compare both situations as the latter had no chance to react to Sasuke's movements, which is something I doubt in this scenario given Sakura is not that slow.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Sep 8, 2014)

Kakashi win it's still not close


----------



## Raiken (Sep 8, 2014)

Without the Sharingan at all, Yin Seal: Byakugo Sakura would defeat Kakashi.

Team 7:
Naruto >> Sasuke >>> Saukra > Kakashi

Kakashi >> Base Sakura though.

Yin Seal Sakura = Base Kakashi
Yin Seal: Byakugo Sakura > Base Kakashi, if not >>.


----------

